# Need some help with "dealer charges" about buying a used RV



## Tsiri

I have gone from used RV dealer to dealer. They're beginning to all sound like used car salesmen. the paperwork isn't that far off, but there are a few charges I can't seem to get them to explain over the phone. Can anyone help me? 

they are: 
Freight Destination Charges
Dealer Preparation
Dealer Handling

What are these charges and what do I need to know about them? Are these charges applicable to all states and if so, what can I expect to pay for these additional charges? I might buy in Texas where I live; prices seem a little better out of state. 

I appreciate any help anyone can give me. Thank you.


----------



## C Nash

Freight Destination Charges.  The charge that the dealer has to pay to get it delivered to his business.
Dealer Preparation           Dealer has to check to be sure everthing is working and get it ready for sell.
Dealer Handling            Probably paperwork

Just my guess  Ken can probably give the correct answer.


----------



## H2H1

Nash is right, but if it is traded in, then there is no Freight Destination Charge, 2ND. THERE AGAIN, if it is traded in they do all that before they trade for it.  THIRD, which I hate is Dealer handling. hell that what they are in business for handling there merchandise, and that is also included in the sale price. I would ask where the RV came from and whether it was a trade in, if so trike that off the price along with the Dealer Handling the sales. ALL JUST A ADD ON TO BUMP UPTHE PRICE,,MORE money in there pocket.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Everyone pays Shipping on a new unit.  Hollis is right, if it is used, there should be no charge.

Dealer Prep is what it takes to get a unit ready to go for the customer.  I don't charge a separate charge, but I figure I have $500.00 in every trailer.

Handling is paperwork...that is what everyone wants to think, BUT there are a lot of costs. It includes an F&I man to do the financing, a person to go to the local DMV office and do that paperwork also.  It also covers all the costs to the dealership that the States charge........I do not charge separately for that either, but have to maintain more profit in the trailer to bury it.  

*Anyone who has never run a car business or trailer business just does not understand the costs involved.*  You just simple cannot just sell the trailer for more....that makes you look "more" than the dealer down the road and you loose the sale.  They have less profit in the sale but then hit you with after the sale costs....simply put, when your sitting at the desk to sign papers, you will agree with it.

I absolutely believe that whatever our local Camping World sells, with there Processing Fees, Freight added after the sale and Dealer Prep added in, make a LOT MORE than I do on a similar sale, but people get sucked in because their building is so impressive and the store is so pretty....nuff said about them....


----------

